# Advice on how to prune this shrub



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi,

What is the best way to prune this shrub without turning it brown or making it look bad? Base on the images should i use a hedge trimmer and slowly prune the shrub? Also, does it look like there are three shrubs that merged into each other from the overgrowth?

I moved into this home recently and I am not sure if the previous owners did much to this shrub or not. Thank you


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

It's an arborvitae (a tree) with multiple leaders. No need to prune it IMO. Looks pretty good.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

adgattoni said:


> It's an arborvitae (a tree) with multiple leaders. No need to prune it IMO. Looks pretty good.


An arborvitae doesn't need to be prune? How about just to shape it up so it looks more neat? Or should I just leave it as is?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

wchang23 said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > It's an arborvitae (a tree) with multiple leaders. No need to prune it IMO. Looks pretty good.
> ...


Some arborvitaes are shrubs which you would trim into a ball or something other shape, but this one is a tree so it doesn't need to be trimmed like that. I think it looks exactly as it should.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

adgattoni said:


> wchang23 said:
> 
> 
> > adgattoni said:
> ...


Thank you for helping me understand. I appreciate this!


----------



## Jpav (Oct 7, 2020)

I have the same type of tree on the edge of my driveway. It is starting to creep over and I need to cut it back. I know with deciduous trees you can cut them back and they will grow back but heard with conifers it you cut it back to far it will die. Thing is this only about three inches of actual green on the tree from the center. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Jpav said:


> I have the same type of tree on the edge of my driveway. It is starting to creep over and I need to cut it back. I know with deciduous trees you can cut them back and they will grow back but heard with conifers it you cut it back to far it will die. Thing is this only about three inches of actual green on the tree from the center. Any help would be appreciated.


You can prune lightly, but need to leave enough green for photosynthesis to occur or it will suffer. Avoid drastic pruning.

Inner needles dying back is normal.


----------

